# Metropolis - The World in Waiting (Full)



## Phoenix (May 22, 2005)

To many the world is little more than the street that they scrounge for food within, to most the world stretches out through the sprawl of the city they call home, but one thing binds the people of the world, none have seen the outside world, Metropolis is their home.

The dark world of Metropolis is one of a doomed existence, where the people of the world are contained to a single city, and none have ever ventured forth into the wasteland that surrounds it (in fact few have ever even glimpsed the powerful city walls that protect their homes).

Millions of people dwell in the city from all walks of life.  Sailors pilot ships through the canals to trade with other portions of the city.  Explorers visit far-flung suburbs in an attempt to map the impossibly huge city.  Archaeologists delve deep into the earth to discover the origins of their home.  Peasants try to earn a living, trying to ignore the worthless existence that they live in.

“Metropolis – The World in Waiting’ is a PbP with a difference.  Though the players will be delving though an adventure seeking a resolution, the adventure will be heavily based on the group’s decisions.  What does this mean?

I’m looking for four players that can provide a special skill-set for this game.  I’m not looking for people that simply respond to the GM whenever he provides a problem, nor simply talks to the other players when an adventure requires a decision.  I want four players to play real people.

They must be able to shoot of in tangents, talk politics to each other, and share cake recipes.  This game is based more on the players than the story, more on what you do than what I say.

IF you think that you can be a part of this dynamic group, then get a character background posted (be as liberal as you want with your history, but don’t go overboard).  Many aspects of the background have been left vague at the moment (I’d like to complete my background based on character histories), and I am keen to post once the players are accepted.

There are only a handful of things to remember:
- There is no one ruler or god of Metropolis.  The city’s population is in excess of ten million people and sprawls across a massive landscape than none have the power to control.
- No-one has left the city in centuries (though there are urban legends).
- Even though you are low-level characters, you can still be important.  A good background will inspire me to grant you additional items/prestige/money dependant on the needs of the game or the character (a little vague, but you’ll get the picture once you’re in).
- The story is more important than statistics, if you want to play a Commoner, go for it (I’ve always been partial to the Accountant myself).
- This is a game of storytelling, though there will be combat involved you will be disappointed if you design your character solely for fighting.  Pack a sword though.
- Applicants must be able to post once every 1-2 days, this will be a fast-paced game so if you have holidays or you know you can’t keep up, don’t apply.

The logistics?
4th level characters (no need to worry about who is playing what or if you need a cleric).
28 point statistics buy.
PHB classes and races only (be creative with the Druid).
5,000 gp starting money (anything from the PHB or DMG only).


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 22, 2005)

Hey, I'd like to throw in an "I'm very interested." in this.

You make Metropolis out like a giant urban sprawl.  Are there any rural areas, say, where farmers work?

Edit : Concept, if there are rural farm areas.

In one of the massive rural sprawls, where the only 'life' is that of the farmers working away their days, a small family of Clerics to [Insert Death Diety Of Your Choice Here] have made their home.  They've existed for a few generation, making out a less-than-meek existance.  Indeed, they've made a monopoly on the food production of the immediate area.

The family is relatively small - a father, his wife, and their daughter.  All three have dedicated thier lives to their diety, and all three work to further themselves in the city.  They do this by maintaining one of the largest farms in the area through cheap - almost free - labor.  The undead.

Alexis is the daughter of the family, and has only been in the employ of the [Diety of Death Here] for a few short years.  She knows that her parents don't have much time left in them, and so seeks to become more powerful herself, with hopes of taking over the farm herself one day.

Her family lives lavishly off the monopoly they've created, and although they're not the kindest of people, they're not without charity.  More than once the town has been in dire need and the farmers of Deadknead Orchard have come to the rescue.


----------



## Phoenix (May 22, 2005)

Currently the thought was that farmers worked in areas that ran along sewer lines underground, creating cheap and nasty food sources for the population.  The upper-class deal with more expensive sources, such as hydroponic buisnesses that grow food in specially prepared buildings.  Most meat come from "battery" buildings, where animals are inhumanly caged and force-fed until ready for slaughter.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 22, 2005)

Rah.  That's... vulgar.  There aren't any farms at all?  Then I guess you can discard the concept that I'd just editted into my other post.


----------



## Phoenix (May 22, 2005)

The concept is that Metropolis is 10 million people all squeezing into a city too small for it's growth.  People live anywhere they can find, the only real space in the city is reserved for those with wealth and power, it isn't a very nice place at all.  People are often miserable and starving, but there are beacons of light in this place of squallor...the PCs of course.
If you can think of the most built up (and yet run down) area of a major city, that's 98% of Metropolis.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 22, 2005)

Alright, that's understandable.  I'll see if I can come up with another concept [hopefully one where I can still maintain my Neutral Necromancer, since I've been craving to play one.]

If I can, I'll edit it in here.


----------



## Phoenix (May 22, 2005)

Sounds good, you can always have the undead work in the sewer farms, after all there are a lot of dead people, and no space to bury them....


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2005)

I'm also in the "immensely interested" pile.


----------



## Cathoi (May 22, 2005)

Very intrested. Sounds a little like bit like _House_ from the OtherLand series of novels, or the Eternal Chicago from _The Time Swept City_. I've got a few concepts in cooking already, but what's level of magic and technology in this place? I'm thinking rouge/ranger mix for class, but that depends largely on how I hammer out my concept. Will the characters have a history together or are we starting out strangers? What are the pseudo-authorities in a given area, gangs, churches, faction like orginizations, fraternities?  

*edit*-almost forgot, what are the status of the Demi-humans in the slums, & in the upper-class (if differint)?  Are generic racial tension's still the rule of thumb?


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 22, 2005)

Alright, alright, I think I've got it all in one piece.

Alexis's family is big.  They're rich, well-known, and notorious.  They run the largest church to Wee Jas in known Metropolis, and they abuse it.  They control most of the sewer-farms in the area, and have their fingers dipped in nearly every market they can get their hands on.  Their temple is a massive, black tower, one that reaches nearly thirty stories into the sky [or higher, depending on the average size of buildings in Metropolis - it should be *very* big.], and just as far underground.  Most people despise the Order of Wee Jas [or Other] for one primary reason - their abuse of an unfair advantage makes it difficult for others to get ahead.  Indeed, the Temple has very few living employees, having hired only clerics and clerks from the ranks of the living.  When more employees are needed [which happens to be all the time], a pathetic sum is offered in return for corpses.  This gives rise to scroungers who scavenge the city for the dead.

Alexis is young, and has only recently begun her training as a cleric.  She lives in the upper recesses of the Tower, with her mother and father, the High Priestess and Priest of the temple, respectively.  She doesn't yet realize how corrupt her parents and their way of life is, and honestly believes what they do is for the best.  "We help to keep food on the plates and gold in the pockets of the people!"

Despite her role as the only child and heir to the massive corporation, Alexis has no real desire [or know-how] to take over the company.  Instead, she wants more 'real-life' experience, and is just becoming old enough to indulge herself in it.


How's that look?  I guess I might've gone overboard with the Temple.


----------



## Phoenix (May 23, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Very intrested. Sounds a little like bit like _House_ from the OtherLand series of novels, or the Eternal Chicago from _The Time Swept City_. I've got a few concepts in cooking already, but what's level of magic and technology in this place? I'm thinking rouge/ranger mix for class, but that depends largely on how I hammer out my concept. Will the characters have a history together or are we starting out strangers? What are the pseudo-authorities in a given area, gangs, churches, faction like orginizations, fraternities?
> 
> *edit*-almost forgot, what are the status of the Demi-humans in the slums, & in the upper-class (if differint)?  Are generic racial tension's still the rule of thumb?




I'd love to tangle with a small amount of Steampunk, but would not want to scare away any players that would prefer a pure fantasy approach to the setting.  As for the organizations, I have a few in mind, but I would rather prefer that PCs generate their own religions and organizations that I can use (invests in the world).

I'll go with generic racial tension at the moment I think.  Elves I'd say would be a little rare perhaps, but again I think I'd like to see each individual's view on the social ladder in relation to their character (if any) before I set anything in stone.

If anyone would like to know each other, feel free.  There will be a general 'Call to Arms' so to speak, but if it will be more realistic for people to be colleagues, that is also just dandy.

I think that I'll drop the Steampunk influences for the moment, they may grow later (slowly) but for now whats say we keep it simple?

Also remember, in a city of 10 million+, there are a LOT of organizations and petty rulers to contend or ally with.  Anything from Street Gangs to Kings (a noble title for ruling 20,000 people in a city).


----------



## Phoenix (May 23, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Alright, alright, I think I've got it all in one piece.
> 
> Alexis's family is big.  They're rich, well-known, and notorious.  They run the largest church to Wee Jas in known Metropolis, and they abuse it.  They control most of the sewer-farms in the area, and have their fingers dipped in nearly every market they can get their hands on.  Their temple is a massive, black tower, one that reaches nearly thirty stories into the sky [or higher, depending on the average size of buildings in Metropolis - it should be *very* big.], and just as far underground.  Most people despise the Order of Wee Jas [or Other] for one primary reason - their abuse of an unfair advantage makes it difficult for others to get ahead.  Indeed, the Temple has very few living employees, having hired only clerics and clerks from the ranks of the living.  When more employees are needed [which happens to be all the time], a pathetic sum is offered in return for corpses.  This gives rise to scroungers who scavenge the city for the dead.
> 
> ...





I like it, build on the idea for sure.  Take out Wee Jas though, I'd like each player to construct their own diety.  The setout is fine (even the temple), and being the heir to such a 'Corporation' is fine, as long as you can of course pull the back story off.  Build on it a little more and I'll love it.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

I'm interested.  I'm envisioning a halfling with a dire rat mount who defends his sewers from rival gangs.  Not sure exactly how to go about it, but it just sounds cool.  (I could go Druid, Ranger, or even Paladin, though that doesn't seem to fit as well.  Sewer druid sounds fun though).

I'd be a comunity of halflings and maybe gnomes, growing what they can in the sewer (probably using magic to simulate sunlight), carving out their own little "Natural" nitch in the world.

I'll look at the best way to approach it and go into more detail later, but I think it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 23, 2005)

Very well. I'll go into a bit more detail regarding Alexis for now, and I'll add additional information regarding the Temple and the Deity [who I think shall be called Zsath, the Lord of Souls.]

*Background:*Alexis has lived a sheltered life. Indeed, she's never been alone outside of her home, and she's never seen the reality of life in Metropolis. The few she's met outside of her family have been members of the aristocratic 'upper world' of Metropolis - and she believes that this is how everything is. She's naive and unknowing - she believes that raising the dead is a common practice, and indeed tends to be more comfortable around her zombie servitors than most other humans. She was raised mostly by a mentor appointed by her parents, a noteworthy priest in their esteemed order. His name was Vrisse, and he trained Alexis from an infant into her teen years. Most of what she knows of Necromancy comes from Vrisse, who proved to be a very capable tutor. He eventually fell ill, and joined the Ethereal plane as a ghost. His tutelage, however, did not stop, and Alexis still holds court with him regularly.

Alexis wants to see the world though, now. She's become a Priestess in her own right, and believes it is only best that she spread the Word of Zsath to others. Indeed, she's preparing to become a missionary of sorts, and hasn't the least idea as to what she'll be encountering.

(( How's that look? I'll give more information on Zsath and the Temple later tonight or tomorrow afternoon, depending on when I get back to the computer. ))

*Zsath*
_Lord of Souls, The Ghostking, Spiritbanker_
LAWFUL NEUTRAL

Zsath is known to commonfolk as 'The Spiritbanker', and it's no err; indeed, Zsath is believed to be in charge of who does or does not enter the afterlife.  He has the power to return any soul to the Material Plane, and again the ability to trap them forever.  It's believed that he keeps a collection of souls for his own amusement.  The secrets of raising and becoming undead are often granted to his followers, more out of apathy than interest.  Once a body is no longer in use, it is believed by his followers, there is no reason to leave a corpse to decay.  Abuse of souls, however, is considered the highest of crimes by Zsath and his followers - indeed, it's a crime punishable by death in his Temples.  This is not to say he opposes any other form of conflict; he believes that any physical damage is fair game.  He teaches that extremes are a positive thing - if you are to be good, be good with all of your being, and if you are to be evil, be evil to the farthest extent possible. As such, necromancers and paladins are common among his followers, along with other people with power.  Regardless of Good or Evil alignment, Zsath teaches that all agreements should be honored, and does believe that fairness is a most admirable quality.  Thusly, lawyers and other people of the law can find a place under Zsath's leadership.  Commoners are rare amongst his followers, as the extremes he teaches are often outside of their reach.

*Portfolio:* Law, Necromancy, Life, Death
*Domains:* Law, Death, Healing
*Cleric Training:* Clerics to Zsath are trained at the Temple of Zsath, a massive corporate tower.  They're signed into contracts at the beginning of their servitude, and are required to remain with and serve the Temple for a given duration after their training.  Although a Cleric may leave the temple at any time, after their training is complete, leaving the Temple and breaking the contract allows the Priests of Zsath to distill justice - usually left open-ended for creative punishment.  Zsath approves of this, as those who go against their word deserve punishment in his view.
*Quests:* Followers of Zsath are not expected to spread his name, but rather, to do what they do and do it with all of their conviction.
*Prayers:* Zsath doesn't require his followers to pray, although it is expected of his priests.  Prayer usually takes the form meditative thought, usually about ones own fate.  It's important to Zsath that individuals - especially his followers - know what awaits them in the afterlife.
*Temples:* Zsath's only temple in Metropolis is the massive tower that is home to the Priests of Zsath.  The building reaches high into the sky and deep into the earth.  The majority of his followers here lean towards the Death portion of his portfolio, most of whom are Taskmasters for teams of zombie slaves.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

Ok, after reading, looks like the Dire Rat might be too small unless you'd let me take a medium one as a 4th level companion.  I'm liking the sewer druid concept though, so maybe he'll have a Crocodile (They live in the sewers, right?).  I think he can ride that too.

I'll have to come up with a good name, but here's a rough background sketch.

TBA grew up with a great respect of his natural environment.  The increadable echosystem of the Metropolis sewer system was his home.  But he had always felt a special connection to the "land" and "nature" that few that lived in his village did.  Under the tutalage of (TBA Mentor), he studdied and learned how to use his connection with nature.  He spent time comunicating with the animals, often helping to aleviate some of the notable rat problem in the sewers, and help keep angry crocodiles and other creatures out of the village.  He even managed to make friends with a (Croc, Dire Rat, ect) that eventualy began to accompany him wherever he went.

As he grew, he began to help defend his village, as well as the grove (TBA Mentor) maintained.  The sewers were the home to several gangs who fought constantly over teritory.  The town had little need for expansion, but defending their crops and their land from these gangs was becoming tougher and tougher.  TBA and his pet made for a fearsome image, and made the gangs think twice before they would come to attack.  TBA found he could summon the help of other creatures, and often relied on his "army of nature".

TBA has helped train several others (likely rangers), though they are not as skilled nor as in tune with nature as he is, they respect the land, the animals, and their people, and become central to the defense of the town.

TBA felt that he needed to explore beyond his home, and try to help set up more trade with the city above.  The overlanders are strange to him, apparently many were appauled about where he lived.  He'll keep trying though, for his village needs him.

---------
His small village of gnomes and halflings grew what food they could under their magicly crafted light gems (gems that emit sunlight equivilent for 12 hours, then grow dim and rak for 12 hours while they recharge), and the sewers brought plenty of fertilizer.  The small well had been carefully dug to draw water from a spring deep under the sewers, and was reinforced to keep other sewage out.
------

I'll rewrite it later to make it clearer, but this was my thought.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 23, 2005)

Hm.

I wonder if Bront's little sewer society would be roughed up by the Temple's zombie-farmers.

Maybe maybe it's a plot hook.  Maybe.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

Sounds like fun.

Honestly, I find my concept worth a few laughs, but it works quite well in this setting (And nothing wrong with a few laughs).  The sight of a halfling riding a dire rat or crocodile through the sewers should have his opponents laughing in fear.

I'd think your zombies would probably beat up the gangs well before they'd find us, but you never know.

Do your undead farmers have problems with undead rodents?  Ever find carrots with all the color drained out of them?


----------



## Cathoi (May 23, 2005)

- Jumping into this with both feet, all subject to your discretion of course-


_================================================_
_Metropolis, like any other city, has its secrets.  They are magnified by her size, enriched by the desperation of her inhabitants, and carried over innumerable streets like the alchemical drugs distributed by the minute inside her thick walls; secrets too dark for a natural scenery.  But these same secrets are not content to stay locked within, be their barriers that of a house, the granduer of the Metropolis Walls, or the shell of a human skull.  If not allowed to to enwrap others in intrigue, a secret will warp its weilder instead.  Snake and twist darker still, until there is nothing left of the individual but the secret.  In Metropolis, secrets like this have a mind of their own; indeed, lives of their own._
_================================================  _

Naten (Pronounced Nathan) Khea was a man working under the power of one of those secrets, in fact one wouldn't be completely incorrect in calling it _The Secret_, the architects.  Beings, half-sentients, Gods?, who are whispered of by the crazed and the focus of more then a few Metropolis nursery rhymes, at least in the known reaches of the City.  A Fairy tale?  Definately, but all nursery rhymes have a degree of truth in them, or the fancy of truth, that's why they're told to children anyway.  
Looking for that kind of secret in Colliseum district though could cost one their head, amongst other things.  Here history had to be forgotten...in the hopes that sanity would come in its place.  It had been nearly unanimously, democratically decided by the already ignorant masses that the Colliseum district would have no history.  Those who lived within the Mosh district had rolled out property deeds and kicked out the less fortunate, a few days of rioting in a small quarter, and then quiet.  A walled ghetto within an impovershed city, but Colliseum at least could fend for its own, every detail had been meticulously planned out to create absolutely no change what-so-ever, this was the only way for the starving district to survive.  Knowledge would become obsolete, Colliseum disctrict had taken just about all it could stand of progress. The starving would remain starving, the poor would remain poor, and the prosperous would have exactly what they wanted, security.  

In the upper echelons of Colliseums old nobility however, something was stiring.  Peasents and political idealists were content with their parts, little machines in a big city.  The old families had always kept distractions to fall back on; gang warfare, competitive art and theatre, architectual outdoings, but closed away within their own mansions each now had too much time for brooding, thusly did their eccentricies grow.  
It started out as little games, miniature conspiracy theories about magic and creation and the families own part within the whole of Metropolis.  Real murders were put on by families simply to watch the human drama unfold; homes, jobs, lives were ruined to indulge in whatever next sick whim struck one of the ruling Dons.  Each petty family combed over libraries the ordinary populace had thought burned, each pedigree crept furthre into the madness of their fantasies, jaded by the dour mediocrity of industrial scenery.  The common people had no central government to turn to once the nobiltiy struck against them, no choice but to dance to the strings since they had no idea whome to trust.  In one of these  Don's bouts of madness, a "prince" had discovered something truly awful, something truly _secret_ within Colliseum, and maybe Metropolis on a whole.
When the dons played out their drama's, pretending to be a Seelie court or cosmic illithid just to relieve their boredom, they would occassionaly do enough damage to the normal populace to create leftovers from the lives crushed.  Specifically, orphans; and Colliseum was rife with them.  
They spilled out from tent cities inside decaying factories, they hopped from attic to attic simply for a relatively safe place to rest, they moved about Colliseum like strays, and like strays the fatherless children constantly being rouned up.  Sometimes they were picked up by families who had lost their own, other times they were simply put down, not enough resources in the quarter support their mouths.  When put into care, they were raised as normal citicenry, and took their place within Colliseum "Society", but when left to run amongst the alleys a buried instinct took over, some primal scavenger gene that allowed the orphans, children only, to thrive within the nooks and crannies.  It was under this realization that the Don's found a new hobby.  
Perhaps, reasoned the barmies, the children were cared for by Metropolis itself, by some preserving nature the children needed and the City simply fed that need.  This is not so unnatural to think in a world of magic, besides, maybe it is a dormant god, or a benign fey that spread itself through out Metropolis,  surely whatever force fed the thousands of orphans held by Colliseums walls must be a device of the Architects, and he who asked the Architects, so the stories go, could rule Metropolis, or even step outside its fabeled walls.
Ovejoyed at the new challenge, the Dons set about their new game with a gusto all thier own.  Sides were picked and secret societies chosen, Lords and Ladies went on to pour their private fourtunes to seek an awnser to the riddle of Colliseums orphans.  Thats where Netan comes in.  He's a tacker, a bounty hunter, a "seeker" in the more polite and socialbe of circles.  Netan finds the kids, sniffs 'em out of their hiding spots, and brings the espescially gifted our touched sniveling brats to go into the Dons institutions.  There the Don's pseudo-wizards poke and prod 'em for info about the Architects and presumably feed 'em milk and cookies.  What the hell ever.  Not a bad racket considering the pay, though the hours blow he'd have saved up enough to retire nicely by fifty-five.  
That's how it should've went too.  Netan didn't need that priest of Urbanus knocking him out during a hunt, the priest and his cronies pulling him into one of the Don's "Facilities".  They showed him what was done to the orphans.  In a way he'd always suspected, murderers, crazed experiments into fear and response, living autopsies, Netan would have done just fine never knowing the fruit of his labor.  Now witness to the horror of his acts, Netan of course changed allegiance against the Dons.  A reluctant revolutionary, and a spy in the dark plots of the Dons.

Then came the night of "revolution".  Netan was to lead the orphans to a safe place because he was the only one with the access to the childen.  In one night of bluster and fire everything the Don's created was torn down around them, terrible bids of power were thrown to the wayside by riots and fire by peasents and political idealists.  In that night of terrible wrath Netan was to lead them to sanctuary, away from the riots.  He failed in this task.

A blow to the head, no-one would've seen it coming, but it doesn't stop him from blaming himself.  He fell unconscous from the hit by the blackjack, miraculously saved while the whole city quarter burned to ashes.  Waking in the smoke and ruin with only a feeling of jaded guilt, Netan can't help but think that the orphans were saved by some twist of the city, some shift in the alleys when none but a childs eyes were looking.  And if he was saved as well...maybe he could find 'em, set the record straight and get on with life once they were cared for properly...maybe that would stop the cries of guilt and shame in the night.

*Everything* in Collisuem is in ruin now, already becoming haven for squatters as Netan scrounged for what resources he could find and set out in a random direction, twoards a City district in better repair then his former location of residence.  Two short swords stowed in his pack and a list of two thousand needles in a miles wide haystack held in his grasp.  This is so *not* how he envisioned his next 25 years.
=======================================

Netan Keha lvl 2 rouge, 2 ranger; human.

Hmmn, in retrospect I might've been a tidbit over-zealous...just a little.  *shrug* oh well, feel free to use as much or as little of that as you wish, I'm adabtable.


----------



## Phoenix (May 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Honestly, I find my concept worth a few laughs, but it works quite well in this setting (And nothing wrong with a few laughs).  The sight of a halfling riding a dire rat or crocodile through the sewers should have his opponents laughing in fear.
> 
> ...




I like both of the characters so far.  The idea of 'pocket' villages in the sewers under the city proper itself is very cool.  The crocodile familiar is good, as it the rat.  Really what it comes down to is that if the rat is really what you want to round out the character, I can bend the rules a little as well.


----------



## Phoenix (May 23, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> - Jumping into this with both feet, all subject to your discretion of course-
> 
> 
> _================================================_
> ...




I like it, gives me some good ideas and your character some great back story...looking forward to it.  

Methinks that if you three are eager, then we can get one more player and we'll be set to go.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I like both of the characters so far.  The idea of 'pocket' villages in the sewers under the city proper itself is very cool.  The crocodile familiar is good, as it the rat.  Really what it comes down to is that if the rat is really what you want to round out the character, I can bend the rules a little as well.




Cool.  I think riding the dire rat could be fun (the grow pretty big in the sewers).

I statted him out.  He's slightly better than some of the 4th level animals, but not others and not by much.  He's pretty close to a wolf or riding dog gotten at 1st level and advanced as well.

*DIRE RAT*
*Medium Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+12 (30 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 50 ft. (8 squares), climb 25 ft.
*Armor Class:* 16 (+3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+5
*Attack:* Bite +7 melee (1d6+2 plus disease)
*Full Attack:* Bite +7 melee (1d6+2 plus disease)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Disease
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 4
*Skills*: Climb +11, Hide +8, Listen +5, Move Silently +5, Spot +5, Swim +11
*Feats:* Alertness, Weapon Focus(Bite) ,Weapon FinesseB
*Alignment:* neutral
5' Long, 85 Lbs
*Disease (Ex):* Filth fever—bite, Fortitude DC 13 (L0 Ability, Con Based), incubation period 1d3 days, damage 1d3 Dex and 1d3 Con. The save DC is Constitution-based.
*Skills:* Dire rats have a +8 racial bonus on Swim checks. Dire rats have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.
Dire rats use their Dexterity modifier for Climb and Swim checks.

I have the character statted out too, just need to finish up with equipment and then transfer it to a usable sheet here.

You going to create a rogue's gallery?


----------



## Phoenix (May 23, 2005)

The Rogues Gallery is up...

Metropolis - Rogues Gallery


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 23, 2005)

Whoo.

Think I can go ahead and stat Alexis up?


----------



## Cathoi (May 23, 2005)

Can I go the route of Urban ranger (from WotC Unearthed Arcana) instead of the basic ranger? 

It plays nearly the same, except the nature skill abilities get swaped for social one's, woodland stride and camoflage are lost, and there are slight changes to the spell list. The favored enemy bonus can also be applied to orginizations instead of species. I can post the exact changes if you'd prefer to see the specifics of it before giving the go-ahead.


----------



## Rhialto (May 23, 2005)

Hmmm... I'm somewhat interested...

I'm thinking a secretive monk in service to one of the various thieves' guilds...


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

I have posted my character:

Taran Andrigo, Sewer Shamen, and his Dire Rat Twitchy

I'm going to still reedit the background and flesh it out a bit, but I have all the math done (I think).

FYI, I decided against an odd workaround of the move action to load a sling that Hypersmurf suggested in the rules forum.  (Since slings are free, keep slings pre loaded and use quickdraw to draw a pre-loaded sling).  Just seems wrong.  Besides, I like how Taran works with the spears.


----------



## Mavnn (May 24, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I'm somewhat interested...
> 
> I'm thinking a secretive monk in service to one of the various thieves' guilds...




Beat me too it... ah well, next time


----------



## Phoenix (May 24, 2005)

Well for the three that have submitted histories, pop on over and put on your characters.  Give hps as average +1/2 (ie: d4=3, d6=4, d8=5, d10=6, d12=7).  Looking forward to seeing them all.


----------



## Phoenix (May 24, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Can I go the route of Urban ranger (from WotC Unearthed Arcana) instead of the basic ranger?
> 
> It plays nearly the same, except the nature skill abilities get swaped for social one's, woodland stride and camoflage are lost, and there are slight changes to the spell list. The favored enemy bonus can also be applied to orginizations instead of species. I can post the exact changes if you'd prefer to see the specifics of it before giving the go-ahead.




I cannot see why not, I don't have the book on me ATM but I remember the class well (I had a lot of people wanting to play it).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 24, 2005)

I know that Bront has already posted his character, and that this is supposed to be PHB-only classes, but I wanted to note that in Dragon magazine #317 there was a cool base class called the "urban druid" which would fit REALLY well into this campaign.  I'd be happy to pass on the info.


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

Pheonix - I rolled my HP, I can fix them to average though.

Branding - Sure, drop me an e-mail if you want, or post stuff here and I'll take a look at it.  I don't get dragon, though that might have to change soon.

Honestly, My only issue with the druid is more the shapeshifting.  It's a cool power, but I'm not a huge fan of it.  I couldn't think of anything else to replace it with that realy excited me and fit well with the concept, though UA suggests favored enemy, tracking, and swift tracking from the ranger, which could possibly work.  I've sort of treated the sewers as a natural environment as far as most things have been concerned, but an urban druid idea could be usefull.


----------



## Phoenix (May 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Pheonix - I rolled my HP, I can fix them to average though.
> 
> Branding - Sure, drop me an e-mail if you want, or post stuff here and I'll take a look at it.  I don't get dragon, though that might have to change soon.
> 
> Honestly, My only issue with the druid is more the shapeshifting.  It's a cool power, but I'm not a huge fan of it.  I couldn't think of anything else to replace it with that realy excited me and fit well with the concept, though UA suggests favored enemy, tracking, and swift tracking from the ranger, which could possibly work.  I've sort of treated the sewers as a natural environment as far as most things have been concerned, but an urban druid idea could be usefull.




Can't say I'm a big fan of the Shapeshifting either.....but if you can get a copy of the Urban to look at, I'll be happy to check it.


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Can't say I'm a big fan of the Shapeshifting either.....but if you can get a copy of the Urban to look at, I'll be happy to check it.



If you have any ideas of things I could dump shapeshifting for, I'd be willing to listen.

I see Taran more as a pied piper type character than a shapeshifter.  He'll eventualy get augment summoning (I decided I wanted quickdraw first given the cramped nature of the sewers and it fit well with his spear wielding).  Extra animal companions eventualy would work, some of the tracking things would work, but we'll see what the urban druid's all about.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Extra animal companions eventualy would work, some of the tracking things would work, but we'll see what the urban druid's all about.



As I'm crazy busy all day, this will happen this evening (EDT) at the absolute earliest.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 24, 2005)

Do you need another player?

If so I would like to flesh out a dwarven expert3/bard1. His mother is one of the many streetwalkers who inhabit the town. His father is but one of her faceless customers. He grew up homeless, waiting in any dark alley or under an overhang to get away from the elements.   From this vantage point he learned how to figure out peoples motives and came across the multitude of humanoids that visited his area.  He was occasionaly roughed up by a customer or two as well as the local gangs.  He had no protector.  He was at everyone's mercy.  He observed much but participated little.

Long ago hismother had rationalized her way of life. Believing that prostitution was a noble occupation for an unskilled woman. She was found one morning lifeless but looking untouched. He determined his mother's life-force just decided to leave. Now on his own he decided to explore the other areas of the city.


Never having been formally schooled, he nevertheless learned to read and write. He hung out in one of the city's libraries. Through reading he escaped his dreary lifestyle. When he was of age, he got a job as a stevedore for one of the canal docks. He tried to get his mother to leave her profession, but her pride of earning a living kept her on the streets. Between the Library and the docks he developed a thirst for knowledge. He was also quick of wit and would even switch sides in an argument to continue to argue.


This Dwarf was one who never had friends due to his homelessness and him being the son of a dwarven prostitute. He never had a real grounding. Because books became his refuge, he learned much by them. However, he had not the practical experience of putting that knowledge to use. He knew a little about everything. But he had no detail knowledge. When he was shooed out of the library at closing time, his head filled with fresh knowledge he would look for ways to argue. He would find someone and bait them onto an argument. He wanted to discuss his knowledge and he was not averse to switching sides. Used to being homeless, he would be wandering and not caring for what his accommodations are.

Name TBD
Dwarf Bard 1/Expert 3

str14dex10con12int14wis12cha14
(CHA +1 for level)

Skills 
Bluff
Gather information
Disable Device
Forgery
Knowledge (Current events)
Knowledge (Cocktail talk)
Knowledge (Past Events)
Open locks
Perform
Sense Motive


Feats TBD
Weapons Sap/sling


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> As I'm crazy busy all day, this will happen this evening (EDT) at the absolute earliest.



No hurry, whenever is convenient.

OMG, a dwarven prostitute?  This is definately an... interesting city.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 24, 2005)

```
[b]Name:[/b] Alexis Vaerthi, Priestess of Zsath
[b]Class:[/b] Cleric4
[b]Race:[/b] Human
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Female

[b]Str:[/b]  8 -1	  [b]Level:[/b] 4	[b]XP:[/b] 6000
[b]Dex:[/b] 14 +2	  [b]BAB:[/b] +3	[b]HP:[/b]  19 (4d8-4)
[b]Con:[/b]  8 -1	  [b]Grapple:[/b] +2	[b]Alignment:[/b] Lawful Neutral
[b]Int:[/b] 14 +2	  [b]Speed:[/b] 30'	  
[b]Wis:[/b] 17 +3	  [b]Init:[/b] +2		
[b]Cha:[/b] 14 +2	  [b]ACP:[/b] -X		 

	[b]Base	 Equipment  Dex  Size   Class  Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]	10        +0     +2    +0	+0 	12
[b]Touch:[/b] XX			  [b]Flatfooted:[/b] XX

	[b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]	4	-1		  +3
[b]Ref:[/b]	1	+2		  +3
[b]Will:[/b]	4	+3		  +7

[b]Weapon	Attack   Damage	 Critical[/b]
Morningstar	+2	 1d8+1	 x2

[b]Abilities:[/b]
Rebuke/Command Undead: 3 + 2 = 5/day, +4
Spontaneous Cast: Inflict Wounds
Domain: Law (+1 Caster Level to Law spells)
Domain: Death (Death Touch 1/day)

[b]Spells Memorized[/b]
[sblock]
Level 0 [5]
	Read Magic
	Read Magic
	Read Magic
	Guidance
	Guidance
Level 1 [4+1]
	Magic Stone
	Magic Stone
	Doom
	Entropic Shield
	-Protection from Chaos
Level 2 [3+1]
	Zone of Truth
	Desecrate
	Darkness
	-Death Knell
[/sblock]
[b]Feats:[/b]
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Armor Proficiency (All)
Heighten Spell
Brew Potion
Lawful Aura

[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Infernal, Elven
[b]Skill Points:[/b] 28	   [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 7/3.5
[b]Skills	Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
Knowledge(Arc)	7	+2		  +9
Knowledge(Rel)	7	+2		  +9
Spellcraft	7	+2		  +9
Diplomacy	7	+2		  +9


[b]Equipment:			   Cost  Weight[/b]
Bag of Holding I	2,500gp	15lb (6lb)
	Morningstar	8gp	6lb
	Signet Ring	5gp	-lb
	Paper(10)	4gp	-lb
	Ink(1oz)	8gp	-lb
	Inkpen		1sp	-lb
	Chalk		1cp	-lb

Holy Symbol	25gp	1lb
Robe of Bones	2,400gp	1lb

[b]Total Weight:[/b] 16lb	  [b]Wealth:[/b] 64.89

	[b]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]	 26	53	80	80   400



[b]Age:[/b] 23
[b]Height:[/b] 5'6"
[b]Weight:[/b] 105lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] Deep-set blue
[b]Hair:[/b] Black
[b]Skin:[/b] Pale white
```

Just putting this up for now.  I've yet to do her money-spending, obviously, but is she looking alright otherwise, Phoenix?


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Rebuke/Command Undead: 3 + 2 = 5/day, +2
> *Skills	Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*
> Knowledge(Rel)	7	+2		  +9
> 
> Just putting this up for now.  I've yet to do her money-spending, obviously, but is she looking alright otherwise, Phoenix?




You are actualy +4 to rebuke, +2 from Knowledge Religion, +2 from Charisma.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 24, 2005)

Thanks, Bront.

I think I've got everything else covered - Phoenix, give me the OK and I'll post in the Rogue's gallery.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 25, 2005)

Phoneix, am I to late?  Or do I make the cut as well?


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

Give him more than 4 hours to reply.  He hasn't been on the forums since you made your request.

Also, in general, it's probably not polite to ask to join a game in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Give him more than 4 hours to reply. He hasn't been on the forums since you made your request.
> 
> Also, in general, it's probably not polite to ask to join a game in the rogue's gallery.




Posting in that place was a mistake.  I posted there first by accident.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

Cool, np, just wanted to make sure you knew.


----------



## Phoenix (May 25, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Thanks, Bront.
> 
> I think I've got everything else covered - Phoenix, give me the OK and I'll post in the Rogue's gallery.




That's ok, whack it in.....I like.


----------



## Phoenix (May 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Posting in that place was a mistake.  I posted there first by accident.




I'm kinda after a little more than a broad open-ended character at the moment like an Explorer.  Give me some gory details into your life and your family's first....the game is intended to mesh together the players' histories a little, so being to broad minded is actually a bad thing in this game.  I want the good stuff!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 25, 2005)

I was just about to starting posting the Urban Druid, when I thought "I'm sure somebody has already done this somewhere on the internet."  Indeed, someone has.

Look under Druid Variants:
PDF which includes the Urban Druid

I'd probably switch out the spontaneous casting class ability if there aren't a lot of constructs around.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

Nah, the class doesn't work in the way I envision the character.  I'll just live with the currect druid.

Odd though, any chance I could instead of shape changing, every 5 levels (at 5th, 10th, and 15th) get an additional animal companion at that level? (at -4, -9, and -14 level equivilent of course).  There's a Beastmaster PrC that does something similar to that, but I have no problem staying in the Druid class.  Besides, that fits well in the pied piper vision I have for him.

If not, no big deal.  I'll keep shapechanging (Could be worse).


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

This sounds like fun. Class wise I'm thinking bard and as to race elf. Hound is a journalist and investigator. He rails against the establishment and strives for a better place for the down trodden. More often than not he finds his investigations leave him waist deep in the paranormal. He works for a local rag, a self financed operation run by an idealogical hard arsed half orc called Burke. Occasionally, to supplement his income, he hires his investigative skills out but, the case has to pique his interest though - a cheater stalker his is not.

Hound has been investigating a story involving biomagical engineering on indentured workers on some of the sewer farms. He believes that these biofarms are a front for duplcitious 'God' dealings. The farms he has been investigating abut a religious sanctuary dedicated to the mysterious deity known as Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk . The followers of this somewhat questionable deity have a penchant for violence and experimentation. They refer to Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk as 'God' and anyone daring to invoke another deity or call 'God' by his actual name on their patch is dealt with quickly, brutally and without mercy.

He was born in The Apartments, 7 tall stone spires with hundreds of floors and a maze of rooms, corridors and staircases. All interconnected by bridges, tunnels and magical portals. All of the races of Metropolis have legends regarding the creation of The Apartments and no two of those legends is the same. The only thing that is common in the legends is the fact that somewhere in the vertical labyrinth something is hidden. Whether that something is benevolent or malign is unknown but every race has representatives searching for whatver it is. The Apartments are a constant skirmish, a war of atrittion. Sure, a race may hold a particular series of rooms or even a floor or two for anywhere from weeks to months. In fact the Killi-kelli-hek, a barbaric, flesh eating breed of dwarf, have inhabited the same three floors in one of the towers for the last 73 years. Recently the Killi-kelli-hek have become agitated and expansionist. Where as before they would hunt in small groups for meats and goods they are now moving through The Apartments in greater numbers. Hound believs that someone is using the Killi-kelli-hek to further their own ends, there is no other logical reason why they would all of a sudden become mroe agressive - is there? 

\M/o0o\M/

I'm shattered, got another early start tomorrow and need some z's. I'll edit this and add some more tomorrow. This was just what immediately came to mind (while I saw there may have still been an open spot) I'll more fully develop the idea soon.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 25, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I'm kinda after a little more than a broad open-ended character at the moment like an Explorer. Give me some gory details into your life and your family's first....the game is intended to mesh together the players' histories a little, so being to broad minded is actually a bad thing in this game. I want the good stuff!




I expanded it some more.


----------



## Phoenix (May 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, the class doesn't work in the way I envision the character.  I'll just live with the currect druid.
> 
> Odd though, any chance I could instead of shape changing, every 5 levels (at 5th, 10th, and 15th) get an additional animal companion at that level? (at -4, -9, and -14 level equivilent of course).  There's a Beastmaster PrC that does something similar to that, but I have no problem staying in the Druid class.  Besides, that fits well in the pied piper vision I have for him.
> 
> If not, no big deal.  I'll keep shapechanging (Could be worse).




Unfortunately I can envision a game with too many animal companions and not enough PCs...we'll keep it for now methinks.


----------



## Phoenix (May 25, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> This sounds like fun. Class wise I'm thinking bard and as to race elf. Hound is a journalist and investigator. He rails against the establishment and strives for a better place for the down trodden. More often than not he finds his investigations leave him waist deep in the paranormal. He works for a local rag, a self financed operation run by an idealogical hard arsed half orc called Burke. Occasionally, to supplement his income, he hires his investigative skills out but, the case has to pique his interest though - a cheater stalker his is not.
> 
> ...




I like the idea, The Apartments seem more of a Dungeon than a habitation though.  I look forward to seing the development though.


----------



## Phoenix (May 25, 2005)

Ok Gentlemen, I've been going over the characters and I need some info:

What do the following do:
Efficent Quiver
Lawful Aura

Also, Taran and Natan's hit points need to be adjusted.


Now one you've posted your backgrounds to the Rogues Gallery, we'll only need one more player and we can start this baby up.


----------



## Captain NeMo (May 25, 2005)

If you're still looking, I'd quite like to try a cleric emphasizing on the magic/knowledge domains. Probably lawful neutral...possibly gnome.


----------



## Cathoi (May 25, 2005)

HP re-edited. Background will be up soon sometime tonight.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 25, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ok Gentlemen, I've been going over the characters and I need some info:
> 
> What do the following do:
> Efficent Quiver
> ...




*So do I qualify or not?*

*Efficient Quiver*: This appears to be a typical arrow container capable of holding about twenty arrows. It has three distinct portions, each with a nondimensional space allowing it to store far more than would normally be possible. The first and smallest one can contain up to sixty objects of the same general size and shape as an arrow. The second slightly longer compartment holds up to eighteen objects of the same general size and shape as a javelin. The third and longest portion of the case contains as many as six objects of the same general size and shape as a bow (spears, staffs, or the like). Once the owner has filled it, the quiver can produce any item she wishes, as if from a regular quiver or scabbard. The efficient quiver weighs the same no matter what’s placed inside it.
Moderate conjuration; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, secret chest; Price 1,800 gp;Weight 2 lb.


----------



## Phoenix (May 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> *So do I qualify or not?*




I had a look at your re-write and it still has the same qualities I mentioned above.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 25, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ok Gentlemen, I've been going over the characters and I need some info:
> 
> What do the following do:
> Lawful Aura




From the SRD :

Aura (Ex): A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity’s alignment (see the detect evil spell for details). Clerics who don’t worship a specific deity but choose the Chaotic, Evil, Good, or Lawful domain have a similarly powerful aura of the corresponding alignment.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

Rick has the efficient quiver noted.

I took one liberty with it, in that I assumed short spears were about the size of javalins (they weigh about the same, do about the same damage, one's more reinforced).  So all the short spears are in the javalin side, and the regular spear is in the spear side.  If you don't like that, I'll simply get rid of some spears.

FYI, you can download the SRD here.  The Efficient quiver has a name infront of it, it's been denamed in the SRD (which is where I pulled if from).


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> From the SRD :
> 
> Aura (Ex): A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity’s alignment (see the detect evil spell for details). Clerics who don’t worship a specific deity but choose the Chaotic, Evil, Good, or Lawful domain have a similarly powerful aura of the corresponding alignment.




I was 99% sure that's what you were getting at, seeing it in the Feats section though threw me for a second.  Ok, I'm good now.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 26, 2005)

G'day,

My idea of The Apartments is sort of dungeon like, although the adversaries would be various street gangs. Do you know the movie The Warriors? That movie could happen in The Apartments. There are hundreds of gangs/factions/cults/cabals etc operating in there plus a bevvy of treasure hunters. These organisations are based along racial, political, cultural, religious, fun, and plain old survival lines. The Apartments are very fluid with old gangs dieing off and new ones forming constantly. The gangs are always fighting.

Not all the gangs are looking for the 'holy grail' and not all inhabitants of The Apartments are gang members. The Wayfinders are nomadic, they live a life running from the gangs and treasure hunters. They are not an organisation but are the refuse of the spires who are forced to flee or die. They are called the Wayfinders as they always seem to find a new, unexplored section of The Apartments. It's as though the buildings are making new tunnels, staircases, rooms, arches, bridges etc to assist the flight of the Wayfinders. 

There are several neutral areas in the spires where entrepeuners have set up operations, everything from flea markets to the black market. Almost anything (except that damn artifact) can be found somewhere in The Apartments. The trick is finding where it is being sold.

Hound belonged to one of these groups, albeit an unusual one. I haven't fully worked out the details of the group but here is a basic overview. I can expand on the group or keep it as a sketch (as per the below) for you to colour - let me know what way you want to jump here (if any way).

Hound lost his parents, both Wayfinders, at an early age. Fortuitiously for him the first 'people' to wander past the weeping child who sat beside the bodies of his parents were not frenetic nor were they ritualistic, in fact they weren't even hungry. They were a posse of 3 ghouls. The small child, knowing no better, stood and waited.  The ghouls, Grym, Gryme, and Grynn, were amazed that the boy had not run screaming from them, he was too young to realise the predicament he was in (and being elven he was immune to their paralytic touch). The ghouls, being not foolish and quite intelligent, decided that they could use the small child. They named him Hound because of the way he trailed after them. The ghouls were careful to ensure that they sheltered their 'child' from the more base, violent, reprehensbile side of their nature. The ghouls tutored the boy, taught him how to survive and introduced him to some of the more questionable talents that he uses in his investigations today. Eventually though the gig was up. Hound discovered their true nature and only just made it away from them alive. In fact if not for the actions of Gryme, who had spent the most time teaching Hound, he would surely have been killed. 

Hound supposes that the reason so many of his cases end up being paranormal is becaue of his unusual upbringing, maybe somehow his sould resonates to the pulse of the supernatural

I'm hoping that, because of his background, you would allow him to take the feat Requiem from Libirs Mortis when he qualifies. This feat basically allows his bardic abilities to work against undead (normally immune to mind affecting fx). I also might take Sacred Vitality if that's cool, another feat from Libris Mortis that fits his story, it gives a +2 bonus on saves vs undead attacks.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I had a look at your re-write and it still has the same qualities I mentioned above.




Rereading it again, I am not sure how to write in more detail.  I thought I go into a lot of detail.  The guy is not an adventurer, he lost his anchor so he just drifted.  I go into detail of his lack of homelife, how he grew up in a libarary, how he earned a living on the docks.  What details to I need to expand on?


----------



## Cathoi (May 26, 2005)

Finalized character history posted on the Rouges Gallery thread, you should find it satisfactory.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 26, 2005)

Huh, sorry.  I could've sworn I put that under abilities.  I'll move it.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I can envision a game with too many animal companions and not enough PCs...we'll keep it for now methinks.



 There goes my plot for a background coup and to replace the mayor with a figurehead (I was thinking a baboon, no one will notice).  Guess I'll have to raise an army the old fashioned way


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Rereading it again, I am not sure how to write in more detail.  I thought I go into a lot of detail.  The guy is not an adventurer, he lost his anchor so he just drifted.  I go into detail of his lack of homelife, how he grew up in a libarary, how he earned a living on the docks.  What details to I need to expand on?



I read your somewhat recient edit, not sure if you did anything else since.

He's looking for you to build a corner of the world.  The idea is to assert yourself on the world, and make a part of it.  I created the sewer society because I felt it fit, and it was something he could see.  Someone else created the Zombie farmers, and it fit because it was something he could see.  The Bard investigator ties with the zombie farming idea a bit, and builds on it with his own complex in the Appartment.

The idea of this game is to shape the world.  In a way, the players will be sort of GMs at the same time, helping the uber-GM craft the world and the society by our characters actions, interactions, and societal choices.  It's not that your background is good, it's that it lacks any real umph to help shape the world.

Now, you could twist it further, and create an entire dwarven red light district  (Dwarven strip clubs, brothels, underground casinos, black market dealings, possibly slavery, smuggling, etc).  Your character probably learned to beg, borrow, and steal his way though (so more rogue levels are good, even if you don't consider the character an adventurer per say) to live, and perhaps he has some contact or influence on the powers behind the district.

The idea though is that you can come up with this stuff in game and help expand on the world.  Give your character a purpose (Such as mine, to esteblish trade with the overlanders, or the bard's in finding out who's behind the zombies) and run with it.  See if you can find a way to intermingle with the other groups in some way (perhaps the Dwarven Mafia backs one of the gangs in the appartment, or has been known to contract out necromancers to do things other than farming).

It's a grand idea, and I believe he's looking for something increadibly creative that shows you have the spark of immagination to help him build this Metropolis in a unique way.

Remember, you don't have to be downtrodden either.  My sewer farmers sound down on their luck, but they don't feel that way, they are generaly free, and have eachother.  It's no different than a small isolated village in most ways, it's just in a sewer.  There are nobles, there are those with money, and power, and that live the ritzy life.

Anyway, I'm going to let you come up with something (Feel free to expand on my ideas if you want), just make sure it's something you think you can get a lot of milage out of, and hopefully you can expand on other ideas as well.

Pheonix, sorry if I stepped on your toes, and I feel free to tell me if this is not what you're looking for.


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> G'day,
> 
> My idea of The Apartments is sort of dungeon like, although the adversaries would be various street gangs. Do you know the movie The Warriors? That movie could happen in The Apartments. There are hundreds of gangs/factions/cults/cabals etc operating in there plus a bevvy of treasure hunters. These organisations are based along racial, political, cultural, religious, fun, and plain old survival lines. The Apartments are very fluid with old gangs dieing off and new ones forming constantly. The gangs are always fighting.
> 
> ...




I like it good sir, let me see how it works out (Requim is fine, I know the feat and Sacred Vitality seems fairly harmless too).


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Pheonix, sorry if I stepped on your toes, and I feel free to tell me if this is not what you're looking for.





No, that was great.  I apologize if I was a bit short with you about it.  I'm currently on shared computers in a resort in Canada so sometimes I don't have as long as I would like (I'm working on all the larger parts of this game at night when no-one is around).

I think that once RobotRobot places his history in the Rogue's Gallery we'd nearly be ready to go (only one more player). 

Once we get started there may be room for more players depending on how the game goes.


----------



## Captain NeMo (May 26, 2005)

Zook is a young gnome, but with an air of authority and maturity that gives him the demeanour of a grumpy old man. This, of course, could just be the smell from the collegium library. He is stern and unforgiving with a distaste for aloof and whimsical elves, mischievous halflings and regimentally ignorant dwarves. He is just about able to keep tactful around them for most of the time, as is apparent in the fact that some of his closest friends and colleagues are drawn from the affromentioned peoples. More than anything it is akin to a elf and dwarves casual jibes than spitefulness. 

He takes his work very seriosuly within the collegium of Boccob and wears his metaphorical badge of position with fgreat pride. It is quite often that he will spend whole days locked one of the colelgiums many libraries researching and practicing a speech he will have to make on behalf of his superiors. Strell has also taken an interest in politics as of late maily due to the fact that his superiors have hinted towards asking one of the collegium's representatives to infiltrate local government.

The grumpy old gnome finds most of his non-academic (or religous) comfort in talking with Sel Marn, a young dwarf (LN expert 3) who works at the local banking guild. he has taken the youngling a s brother of sorts and is very protective of him. His known family consists only of his two parents Bobnokin and Ellyjobel who run a general store nearby to the collegium. They are a kindly old pair, but a bit light in the mind and Zook only visits them once or twice a fortnight due to the fact that they bore him to tears.


I'm thinking Cleric 4, and possibly the cloistered cleric variant if at all possible. The cloistered cleric variant can be found here* and I only ask as I see the variant to be perfectly fitting to his concept (which, incidentally will include having a few ranks in perform (oratory) as he is going to be one of the collegium's representatives/public speakers.

*http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#clericVariantCloisteredCleric


----------



## Captain NeMo (May 26, 2005)

```
[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Name:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] Zook Strell, Representative of the Collegium of Boccob[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Class:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] Cloistered Cleric 4[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Race:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] Gnome[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Size:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] Small[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Gender:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] Male[/color]
 
 
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Str:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] 8 -1		 [b]Level:[/b] 4		 [b]XP:[/b] 6000[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Dex:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] 14 +2	 [b]BAB:[/b] +2		 [b]HP:[/b] 24 (4d6)[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Con:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] 10 +0	 [b]Grapple:[/b] +2	[b]Alignment:[/b] Neutral[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Int:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] 14 +2	 [b]Speed:[/b] 20'	 [/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Wis[/color][/b][b][color=#cccccc]:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] 16 +3	 [b]Init:[/b] +2		[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Cha:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] 14 +2	 [b]ACP:[/b] -X		 [/color]
 
 
 
[color=#cccccc]	[b]Base	 Equipment Dex Size Class Total[/b][/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Armor:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc]	10 +0 +2 +0	+0 	12[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Touch:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] XX			 [b]Flatfooted:[/b] XX[/color]
 
 
 
[color=#cccccc]	[b]Base Mod Misc Total[/b][/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Fort:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc]	4	-1		 +3[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Ref:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc]	1	+2		 +3[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Will:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc]	4	+3		 +7[/color]
 
 
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Weapon	Attack Damage	 Critical[/color][/b]
 
[color=#cccccc]Morningstar	+2	 1d8+1	 x2[/color]
 
 
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Abilities:[/color][/b]
 
[color=#cccccc]Rebuke/Command Undead: 3 + 2 = 5/day, +4[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]Spontaneous Cast: Cure Wounds[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]Domain: Knowledge (all knowledge are class skills)[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]Domain: Magic (1/2 Cleric lvls = Wizard for magic item usage)[/color]
 
 
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Spells Memorized[/color][/b]
 
[color=#cccccc][sblock][/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]Level 0 [5][/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Read Magic[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Read Magic[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Purify Food and Drink[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Create Water[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Create Water[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]Level 1 [4+1][/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Magic Aura[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Magic Aura[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Comprehend Languages[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Sancturary[/color]
 
 
[color=#cccccc]Level 2 [3+1][/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Zone of Truth[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Detect Thoughts[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Detect Thoughts[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Cure Moderate Wounds[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc][/sblock][/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Feats:[/color][/b]
 
 
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Languages:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] Common, Gnome, Draconic, Infernal[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Skill Points:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] 28	 [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 7/3.5[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Skills 				 Ranks Mod Total[/color][/b]
 
[color=#cccccc][b]Knowledge (history) 3	 +2	+5[/b][/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]Knowledge(Local) 5	 +2	+7[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]Knowledge(Rel)		 7	 +2	+9[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]Spellcraft				 7	 +2	+9[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]Perform (oratory) 	6	 +2	+5[/color]
 
 
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Equipment:			 Cost Weight[/color][/b]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Crossbow, Light 35gp	6lb[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	-Bolts (10)			1gp	1lb[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Signet Ring 	 5gp	-lb[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Paper(10)			 4gp	-lb[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Ink(1oz)			 8gp	-lb[/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]	Inkpen			 1sp	-lb[/color]
 
 
 
 
 
[color=#cccccc]Holy Symbol	25gp	1lb[/color]
 
 
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Total Weight:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] 16lb	 [b]Wealth:[/b] 64.89[/color]
 
 
 
[color=#cccccc]					 [b]Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push[/b][/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Max Weight:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc]	 26	53	80	80 400[/color]
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Age:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] 23[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Height:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] 3’ 4”[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Weight:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] 35lb[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Eyes:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] Green[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Hair:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] Fair[/color]
 
[b][color=#cccccc]Skin:[/color][/b][color=#cccccc] White [/color]
 
[color=#cccccc]
```
 


That’s him WIP. I think he might be stepping on the other clerics’ toes a bit, but the more the merrier.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> No, that was great.  I apologize if I was a bit short with you about it.  I'm currently on shared computers in a resort in Canada so sometimes I don't have as long as I would like (I'm working on all the larger parts of this game at night when no-one is around).
> 
> I think that once RobotRobot places his history in the Rogue's Gallery we'd nearly be ready to go (only one more player).
> 
> Once we get started there may be room for more players depending on how the game goes.





Thank you for the explanation Bront.  I was trying to avoid what you wanted me to do.  I just did not understand that.

I can not write anything today, but I should by tomorrow.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 26, 2005)

I editted in Alexis's background from here into the RG post.  I'm set to go whenever. =]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 27, 2005)

G'day,

I have real life gaming tonight so I will try and get a PC concept and stats fleshed out for posting tomorrow or Sunday. Saying that I've posted below all that we know about Hound so far. It's from the previous posts and consolidated so it is all in the one place. I'll also consolidate and see if I can't expand on The Apartments some time in the next day or so.

Cheers

Daz

Hound (elf bard)

Hound is a journalist and investigator. He rails against the establishment and strives for a better place for the down trodden. More often than not he finds his investigations leave him waist deep in the paranormal. He works for a local rag, a self financed operation run by an idealogical hard arsed half orc called Burke. Occasionally, to supplement his income, he hires his investigative skills out but, the case has to pique his interest - a cheater stalker his is not.

He was born in The Apartments, 7 tall stone spires with hundreds of floors and a maze of rooms, corridors and staircases. All interconnected by bridges, tunnels and magical portals. All of the races of Metropolis have legends regarding the creation of The Apartments and no two of those legends is the same. The only thing that is common in the legends is the fact that somewhere in the vertical labyrinth something is hidden. Whether that something is benevolent or malign is unknown but every race has representatives searching for whatver it is. The Apartments are a constant skirmish, a war of atrittion. Sure, a race may hold a particular series of rooms or even a floor or two for anywhere from weeks to months. In fact the Killi-kelli-hek, a barbaric, flesh eating breed of dwarf, have inhabited the same three floors in one of the towers for the last 73 years. Recently the Killi-kelli-hek have become agitated and expansionist. Where as before they would hunt in small groups for meats and goods they are now moving through The Apartments in greater numbers. Hound believes that someone is using the Killi-kelli-hek to further their own ends, there is no other logical reason why they would all of a sudden become mroe agressive - is there? 

Hound lost his parents, both Wayfinders, at an early age. Fortuitiously for him the first 'people' to wander past the weeping child who sat beside the bodies of his parents were not frenetic nor were they ritualistic, in fact they weren't even hungry. They were a posse of 3 ghouls. The small child, knowing no better, stood and waited. The ghouls, Grym, Gryme, and Grynn, were amazed that the boy had not run screaming from them, he was too young to realise the predicament he was in (and being elven he was immune to their paralytic touch). The ghouls, being not foolish and quite intelligent, decided that they could use the small child. They named him Hound because of the way he trailed after them. The ghouls were careful to ensure that they sheltered their 'child' from the more base, violent, reprehensbile side of their nature. The ghouls tutored the boy, taught him how to survive and introduced him to some of the more questionable talents that he uses in his investigations today. Eventually though the gig was up. Hound discovered their true nature and only just made it away from them alive. In fact if not for the actions of Gryme, who had spent the most time teaching Hound, he would surely have been killed. This deception forged Hound into the truth seeker that he is.

Hound supposes that the reason so many of his cases end up being paranormal is becaue of his unusual upbringing, maybe somehow his soul resonates to the pulse of the supernatural.

Hound has been investigating a story involving biomagical engineering on indentured workers on some of the sewer farms. He believes that these biofarms are a front for duplcitious 'God' dealings. The farms he has been investigating abut a religious sanctuary dedicated to the mysterious deity known as Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk . The followers of this somewhat questionable deity have a penchant for violence and experimentation. They refer to Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk as 'God' and anyone daring to invoke another deity or call 'God' by his actual name on their patch is dealt with quickly, brutally and without mercy.


----------



## Phoenix (May 27, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> The farms he has been investigating abut a religious sanctuary dedicated to the mysterious deity known as Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk . The followers of this somewhat questionable deity have a penchant for violence and experimentation. They refer to Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk as 'God' and anyone daring to invoke another deity or call 'God' by his actual name on their patch is dealt with quickly, brutally and without mercy.




I like it, you're number 4.  Get it onto the Rogue's Gallery and you're in.

Oh, and RobotRobot, if you wanna put all the info for your character that you've previously posted (like the religion, etc) it would make an easier reference point for me....thanks.


----------



## Captain NeMo (May 27, 2005)

So, any word on whether you'd be interested in having Zook around? I've still got to finish him, so I'll be able to change him to a regular cleric if  I must.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 27, 2005)

Will do, Phoenix.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2005)

Phoenix, if you're willing to accept alts I happen to have a character in mind who'd be fun to flesh out a background for, more for just expanding the campaign world than to line up to play (although I'd love to play, creating an alt is just great potential for contributing to a good idea). In a nutshell, a half-orc canal pirate hailing from a burnt-out section of the city inhabited primarily by wandering humanoid tribes. Haven't got any concrete ideas for his aspirations at this stage.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2005)

To the others who weren't initialy accepted, you'll like this.



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Once we get started there may be room for more players depending on how the game goes.



So, flesh out your alts, and if they fit in well, you might be asked to join as the game goes.

I think he's starting small because he's new to PbP.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 27, 2005)

Unfortunetately I will not be able to flesh out anything till next week.  Therefore I am going to bow out.


----------



## Phoenix (May 27, 2005)

I've got the 4 characters that i like (as long as d20Dazza is in) but I will be looking for alts eventually.  Since the game hasn't even started yet, I'm going to hang off asking for them at the moment since i'd like the alts to have something to do with the storyline when introduced.  If you'd still like to flesh something out Festy Dog, I'd love to hear it (and may just use a little of it).

Ok then, hit points....
Taran, you should have 23hp.

As soon as d20Dazza has posted his character, I'll start the game...


----------



## D20Dazza (May 28, 2005)

Heya,

Excellent, I'n on board. Bare with me a dozen more hours or so please guys, I've been out celurbricating my fathers 60th b'day and my head is about howdy doody at the moment so I can't finalise my PC. After I nurse this sorry head I'll finish Hound off - post soon but am keen as mustard!

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Phoenix (May 28, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Heya,
> 
> Excellent, I'n on board. Bare with me a dozen more hours or so please guys, I've been out celurbricating my fathers 60th b'day and my head is about howdy doody at the moment so I can't finalise my PC. After I nurse this sorry head I'll finish Hound off - post soon but am keen as mustard!
> 
> ...




Great, ok then peoples, as soon as the character is up I'll post the start, is everyone still with me?  Can I get a head count?


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 28, 2005)

/me counts his head.

Yep, I'm here.


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

One, two

Yep, both heads here.


----------



## Cathoi (May 29, 2005)

Just say the word.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2005)

G'day all,

I have finished Hound, just need to do his HPs. I'm about to go out to dinner but will have him posted this evening.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2005)

*Ghost Hound (aka Ghost and Hound)*

Stats[sblock]Ghost Hound

Elf Bard 4 (XP 6,000) Alignment: CG
Height: 5'2" Weight: 93lbs. Age: 130
hair: white eyes: red skin: white
Region of Origin: The Apartments (Metropolis)

STR 8 -1 (0 point)
DEX 16 +3 (6 point +2 racial)
CON 10 (4 point -2 racial)
INT 14 +2 (6 point)
WIS 10 (2 point)
CHA 17 +3 (10 point, +1 4th level)

HP: 22 
Init: +3

BAB/Grapple: +3/+2
Speed: 30ft

+1 Light Mace +7 (1d6+1 damage, X2)
Composite Long Bow +6 (1d8, X3, 110') - 20 Arrows
Dagger +6 (1d4, 19-20/X2)

ACP: 0
AC: 14 (+1 Bracers Armour, +3 Dec)
Touch/Flatfooted: 14/11

Fort: +2
Ref: +8
Will: +5 (+2 vs enchantment spells and spell like abilities and effects)

+2 versus saves against all Undead

Skills:
Bluff 8 (5 ranks, +3 DEX)
Concentration 3 (3 ranks, +0 CON)
Decipher Script 4 (2 ranks, +2 INT)
Diplomacy 7 (4 ranks, +3 CHA)
Gather Information 8 (5 ranks, +3 CHA)
Knowledge (religion) 5 (3 ranks, +2 INT)
Knowledge (local) 5 (3 ranks, +2 INT)
Knowledge (arcana) 5 (3 ranks, +2 INT)
Listen 4 (2 ranks, +0 WIS, +2 Racial)
Perform (oratory) 10 (7 ranks, +3 CHA)
Perform (sing) 6 (3 ranks, +3 CHA)
Profession (journalist) 2 (2 ranks, +0 WIS)
Search 4 (+2 INT, +2 Racial)
Sense Motive 5 (5 ranks, +0 WIS)
Sleight of Hand 5 (2 ranks, +3 DEX)
Spellcraft 9 (7 ranks, +2 INT)
Spot 2 (+0 WIS, +2 Racial)

Languages: Common, Elf, Draconic, Goblin

Feats:
Unquenchable Flame of Life
Weapon Finesse

Abilities:
Racial
Immune to magical sleep effects
Low light vision
Racial Weapon Prof - long sword, rapier, longbow, short bow

Bard
Bardic Music
Bardic Knowledge
Counter Song
Fascinate
Inspire Courage +1
Inspire Confidence

Spells Day: (3, 2+1, 0+1)

1-lvl spells (DC13)
Detect Magic
Message
Daze
Lullaby
Flare
Read Magic

2-lvl spells (Dc14)
Cause Fear
Gryme's Hideous Laughter
Hypnotism

3-lvl spells (DC15)
Scare
Locate Object

Items:
3 potions cure light wounds (150gp)
Cloak Resistance +1 (1,000gp)
Bracers Armour +1 (1,000gp)
Dust Tracelessness (250gp)
Universal Solvent (50gp)
+1 light mace (2,305gp)
Composite Long Bow
20 Arrows
Dagger

Utility Belt
-Flask
-Bullseye Lantern
-1 pint oil
-Scroll case
--5 sheets paper
--10 sheets parchment

Belt Pouch
-5 pieces chalk
-flint and steel
-2 vials ink
-2 ink pens
-small steel mirror

Cloak, leather
-Masterwork manacles (cloak pocket)
-Empty Sack (cloak pocket)

Signal whistle (leather throng around neck)
Signet Ring
Dark lensed glasses

Total wt: 20.5 lbs.

Monies: 30gp, 8sp, 2cp[/sblock]
Appearance[sblock]Ghost Hound is albino, his hair is jaggedly cut to shoulder length. His features are very angular, giving him the appearance of a predatory wolf. His teeth are clean and straight. He wears a light leather trench coat, high leather boots, dark sharkskin gloves, and a dark fur felt grosgrain[/sblock]

Personality[sblock]Ghost Hound is bright and quick-witted, his appearance can be a little confronting but he is a genuinely warm person. He is trusting and tries to be helpful. He feels particularly benevolent towards those in the lower (or lowest) socio economic bracket.[/sblock]

Background [sblock]Hound is a journalist and investigator. He rails against the establishment and strives for a better place for the down trodden. More often than not he finds his investigations leave him waist deep in the paranormal. He works for a local rag, a self financed operation run by an ideological hard arsed half orc called Burke. Occasionally, to supplement his income, he hires his investigative skills out but, the case has to pique his interest - a cheater stalker his is not.

He was born in The Apartments, 7 tall stone spires with hundreds of floors and a maze of rooms, corridors and staircases. All interconnected by bridges, tunnels and magical portals. All of the races of Metropolis have legends regarding the creation of The Apartments and no two of those legends is the same. The only thing that is common in the legends is the fact that somewhere in the vertical labyrinth something is hidden. Whether that something is benevolent or malign is unknown but every race has representatives searching for whatever it is. The Apartments are a constant skirmish, a war of attrition. Sure, a race may hold a particular series of rooms or even a floor or two for anywhere from weeks to months. In fact the Killi-kelli-hek, a barbaric, flesh-eating breed of dwarf, have inhabited the same three floors in one of the towers for the last 73 years. Recently the Killi-kelli-hek have become agitated and expansionist. Where as before they would hunt in small groups for meats and goods they are now moving through The Apartments in greater numbers. Hound believes that someone is using the Killi-kelli-hek to further their own ends, there is no other logical reason why they would all of a sudden become more aggressive - is there? 

Hound lost his parents, both Wayfinders, at an early age. Fortuitously for him the first 'people' to wander past the weeping child who sat beside the bodies of his parents were not frenetic nor were they ritualistic, in fact they weren't even hungry. They were a posse of 3 ghouls. The small child, knowing no better, stood and waited. The ghouls, Grym, Gryme, and Grynn, were amazed that the boy had not run screaming from them, he was too young to realise the predicament he was in (and being elven he was immune to their paralytic touch). The ghouls, being not foolish and quite intelligent, decided that they could use the small child. They named him Hound because of the way he trailed after them. The ghouls were careful to ensure that they sheltered their 'child' from the more base, violent, reprehensible side of their nature. The ghouls tutored the boy, taught him how to survive and introduced him to some of the more questionable talents that he uses in his investigations today. Eventually though the gig was up. Hound discovered their true nature and only just made it away from them alive. In fact if not for the actions of Gryme, who had spent the most time teaching Hound, he would surely have been killed. This deception forged Hound into the truth seeker that he is.

Hound supposes that the reason so many of his cases end up being paranormal is because of his unusual upbringing, maybe somehow his soul resonates to the pulse of the supernatural.

Hound has been investigating a story involving biomagical engineering on indentured workers on some of the sewer farms. He believes that these biofarms are a front for duplicitous 'God' dealings. The farms he has been investigating abut a religious sanctuary dedicated to the mysterious deity known as Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk . The followers of this somewhat questionable deity have a penchant for violence and experimentation. They refer to Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk as 'God' and anyone daring to invoke another deity or call 'God' by his actual name on their patch is dealt with quickly, brutally and without mercy.[/sblock]

The Apartments[sblock]My idea of The Apartments is sort of dungeon like, although the adversaries would be various street gangs. Do you know the movie The Warriors? That movie could happen in The Apartments. There are hundreds of gangs/factions/cults/cabals etc operating in there plus a bevy of treasure hunters. These organisations are based along racial, political, cultural, religious, fun, and plain old survival lines. The Apartments are very fluid with old gangs dieing off and new ones forming constantly. The gangs are always fighting.

Not all the gangs are looking for the 'holy grail' and not all inhabitants of The Apartments are gang members. The Wayfinders are nomadic, they live a life running from the gangs and treasure hunters. They are not an organisation but are the refuse of the spires that are forced to flee or die. They are called the Wayfinders as they always seem to find a new, unexplored section of The Apartments. It's as though the buildings are making new tunnels, staircases, rooms, arches, bridges etc to assist the flight of the Wayfinders. 

There are several neutral areas in the spires where entrepreneurs have set up operations, everything from flea markets to the black market. Almost anything (except that damn artifact) can be found somewhere in The Apartments. The trick is finding where it is being sold.[/sblock]

Hi, hope everything is OK. As soon as you give me the thumbs up I'll whack him over in the rogues gallery. Looking forward to this.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Phoenix (May 29, 2005)

Awesome, post it to the Rogue's Gallery and also list what Flame of Life feat does so I don't forget....give me a couple of hours and I'll post the start of the story (it's still a little early here, and I went for a few whiskys last night...)


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2005)

G'day y'all

Ghost is in the Rogues Gallery.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2005)

Heya Phoenix,

Just noticed your locale, I'm in Canberra mate, no favourtism for the fellow Aussie ok ;-D>

At least the DM will understand the perceived (from a US point) spelling errors

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Phoenix (May 30, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Heya Phoenix,
> 
> Just noticed your locale, I'm in Canberra mate, no favourtism for the fellow Aussie ok ;-D>
> 
> ...




But I'm in Canada at the moment, so it doesn't count.

Ok gents, could you please check your character sheets (and histories) for any amendements that need doing.  And without any futher ado....

Metropolis - Chapter One


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

That, by far, was one of the most disgusting (and funny) entrances I've ever had to make.  I broke down my actions as if I was in combat, for that seemed to be the thing to do, and stuck them in an OOC sblock.

I forgot to memorise spells, so I did that quickly, trying to not plan for the eventuality of what actualy happened.  Hopefully I came up with a creative use for the entangle spell (Filter!).  And if not, I have an entertaining idea for the use of another spell.

Apparently, for me at least, it already hit the fan.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 30, 2005)

Before I post my first post, I think I'm going to go ahead and say that Phoenix, I *really* liked your introductions.

Especially the one about Alexis.  =]


----------



## Cathoi (May 31, 2005)

Ahh, then the game is afoot.  I'll mirror the other two in agreement, good intro.  I'll be up in due haste.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Ahh, then the game is afoot.  I'll mirror the other two in agreement, good intro.  I'll be up in due haste.



Trade ya, you can outrun fecis.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2005)

And I'll third that Phoenix, nice start, about to post Ghost's actions.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Cathoi (May 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Trade ya, you can outrun fecis.




Eh..no thanks, but look on the bright side, least you get to see action first.  Side's man, given what you decided for your character, yeah reap what you sowed


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Eh..no thanks, but look on the bright side, least you get to see action first.  Side's man, given what you decided for your character, yeah reap what you sowed



Um, action.  Yeah, that's it.

Yup, I did ask for it.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2005)

Hey Bront,

Reminds me of one of my favourite Midnight Oil songs, Powderworks, the line goes:

"There's a s**t storm a comin, and I can feel it comin soon....." ;-D>

Stay clean!


----------



## Phoenix (May 31, 2005)

Thanks gents, let's see if I can keep up the work then...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2005)

Fingers crossed RL doesn't get too in the way then Phoenix, I've really enjoyed the little bit that we've done so far. Thanks.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

I feel bad that my naritives have been shorter, but I've had a few more immediate unknowns to deal with it appears.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2005)

Don't feel bad mate we all do what we can do and I'm sure there's going to be times where I need to fire off a quick one and can't dedicate the time I'd like to the response. As we like to say down unda "It's all good".

On another note this is my first PbP that has got to the actual playing stage (mind you I've only been 'applying' for the last week or so and have a couple of other games on the boil but not yet started). What is the protocols for OOC stuff? Should I be sblocking it as a matter of course??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

It depends.  I like the OOC that we've been doing so far, but occasionaly you can post stuff here.

THe sblocking helps keep the story seemless from the actualy mechanics.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2005)

Cool. Makes sense. I'll go back and sblock the OOC stuff and sblock from now on.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 2, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed RL doesn't get too in the way then Phoenix, I've really enjoyed the little bit that we've done so far. Thanks.




Me too, working 4 split shifts in a row is pretty rough though...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 2, 2005)

Fantastic! Love how things are going, I'm on the edge of my seat. Between goes is sorta like waiting for the next book in a series to come out, you've got time between actions to wonder where things are going, how they'll get there etc. Sparks the imagination. 

Ouch, make sure you get your sleep mate, we don't want the game grinding to a halt because of DM exhaustion


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 2, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Fantastic! Love how things are going, I'm on the edge of my seat. Between goes is sorta like waiting for the next book in a series to come out, you've got time between actions to wonder where things are going, how they'll get there etc. Sparks the imagination.
> 
> Ouch, make sure you get your sleep mate, we don't want the game grinding to a halt because of DM exhaustion




I kinda despise the games that start off:

"So, not matter what your background says you are all in this pub/establishment and there's this quest..."

Saying that, you guys may not all be together for a while, but it is the same game...same story...same shtuff....


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 3, 2005)

Blast.  My apologies gentlemen, but a trip of mine has been rescheduled to June 20th, so I'll be out of the game from then till the 26th of June.  How would you prefer to handle my 
absente-isim Phoenix?


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

Depending on what's going on, you might just be able to Idol of a week.  If not, I have no problem pausing for a bit.  Trips happen (I'll be gone for a few days in august, but that's Gen Con, so I don't think I'll be the only one with that problem.)


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 3, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Blast.  My apologies gentlemen, but a trip of mine has been rescheduled to June 20th, so I'll be out of the game from then till the 26th of June.  How would you prefer to handle my
> absente-isim Phoenix?




Probably be able to Idle it methinks, no chance of getting near a PC in the time away?  Damn RL, should be cool though, as long as everything's going well I cant see a problem


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 3, 2005)

Cool, so long as  no one else has an issue with it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't think I have an issue with it but I don't really know whatcha's mean (being a relative PbP virgin). Please excuse me if I'm breaking protocol but I wouldn't have thought it would be too much of an issue when we aren't actually adventuring together at the moment. As Phoenix said it might be a while before we all team up anyway so can't we continue as we are with Naten's actions 'paused' (and with Phoenix's blessing - sorry mate not trying to push ya)? Sorry, I'm not sure whether your idle references are to the PC or the game so I might be stating the obvious.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 3, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I don't think I have an issue with it but I don't really know whatcha's mean (being a relative PbP virgin). Please excuse me if I'm breaking protocol but I wouldn't have thought it would be too much of an issue when we aren't actually adventuring together at the moment. As Phoenix said it might be a while before we all team up anyway so can't we continue as we are with Naten's actions 'paused' (and with Phoenix's blessing - sorry mate not trying to push ya)? Sorry, I'm not sure whether your idle references are to the PC or the game so I might be stating the obvious.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz





Just gunna pause the PC man


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 4, 2005)

Fantastic.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 4, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Cool, so long as  no one else has an issue with it.




Are you still good to post until the 20th though?  Just though I'd check because you missed your last one.


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes, still.  I've been busy this weekend.  Posting as we speak...er, type.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 7, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Yes, still.  I've been busy this weekend.  Posting as we speak...er, type.




Cool, I've got a hangover too   Just making sure we haven't lost one already


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmmm....perhaps I need to place somewhere about Adult Themes?  Hate to offend the Ops of Enworld.....


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Given some of the material I've read, and who's posted it, I don't think you're too bad.

Probably not a bad idea, but it might attract more attention.  Make a disclaimer in the first post.


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 8, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....perhaps I need to place somewhere about Adult Themes? Hate to offend the Ops of Enworld.....




heh heh heh.  Yeah, probably so.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

It would be probably score an MA+ rating here in Australia (15's and over) ;-D>


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, as long as I am not offending anyone here, some people may balk at the direction of the plot at the moment...so if anyone has a problem with it, say it now...meow...


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

I've been wading through human excrement and rotted organs.  Being offended is not a problem.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2005)

NO problem with this little sick puppy ;-D>


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 9, 2005)

No problems as far as ratings go.  

But as long as I'm posting here, how do I know the kid, from the Cabal's labs, or is he just a local of the area?  I can flesh out history and such for the little snot, but depending on which he is could change my characters next actions by quite abit.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 9, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> No problems as far as ratings go.
> 
> But as long as I'm posting here, how do I know the kid, from the Cabal's labs, or is he just a local of the area?  I can flesh out history and such for the little snot, but depending on which he is could change my characters next actions by quite abit.




I was thinking that he was just a local that you knew from previous lines of work...


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Well, as long as I am not offending anyone here, some people may balk at the direction of the plot at the moment...so if anyone has a problem with it, say it now...meow...




I haven't paying much attention [not much at all] to the other player's storylines, but I've got no problem with where Alexis's is going.

And I don't have any problems with adult themes anyways, so, I think we're set.  I'm not easily offended. =-P


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 10, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I haven't paying much attention [not much at all] to the other player's storylines,




Snap, I figured that since I'm not adventuring with them I shouldn't be reading what is going on. Oh sure, I give it a cursoary glance but I'm concentrating on Ghost so it's nothing more than a quickie.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2005)

I've been skilling the other posts, but not following them in depth.  Though I think I see a conection with at least 2 characters possibly coming in the near future.

So far, there's been a very necromatic feal to the game. Hopefully it won't become Necromantic  , that might require a warning.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've been skilling the other posts, but not following them in depth.  Though I think I see a conection with at least 2 characters possibly coming in the near future.
> 
> So far, there's been a very necromatic feal to the game. Hopefully it won't become Necromantic  , that might require a warning.




It will be solely based around the concept of lollypops and kittens....




....necromantic lollypops and kittens.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2005)

Necromance = the love of undead? 

BTW, I named my mentor, Vulgarth, and added his name to my background, spotting that I hadn't done that yet.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Necromance = the love of undead?



You mean Necrophilia don't you? Or RobZombieism


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2005)

It's a pun 

Sing it,  You know the words.

~d Is it necromantic, yada yada ya p~


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's a pun




Got ya, I missed that ya'd left the r off the end.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry gents, been a bit busy at work....get the next part up tonight.  You still with us Cathoi?


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 13, 2005)

until the 20th.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok guys, I'm still a bit slow...something about proposing to your girlfriend of 8yrs seems to slow down the socialness of it all.  Just thought I'd post so you know I've not forgotten you...


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats.  

Just don't let it get in the way in the future.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 13, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I'm still a bit slow...something about proposing to your girlfriend of 8yrs seems to slow down the socialness of it all. Just thought I'd post so you know I've not forgotten you...




=O

Congratulations!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow, congratulations Phoenix.

Just posting to let you and everyone know I haven't forgotten about writing up some stuff for the setting, and am currently whittling away at the story to go with a character. Being an alt has let me take the time to do it right, so hopefully it'll be a helpful and interesting addition to the campaign world when it's done. A chunk from what I've done thus far:


An excerpt from "The Acres of Ash and Stone, and the Creatures who call it Home: A Study by Alec Saad, Honoured Historian and Anthropologist of The Society for Knowledge":

If you asked Ba'aktar where he was from, he would reply 'The Acres of Ash and Stone', which is the more official name of a few suburbs more commonly known as Ashstone. How Ashstone got its name is a fairly well known story, albeit not often in detail, but to truly understand it requires the telling of another story even older again, that of 'The Deep Waters', or Deepwater Lake. Most people know Deepwater Lake as merely some kind of nexus for the canals and thusly for shipping routes, but there is a great tragedy behind their creation, just like that of Ashstone.

Aproximately 600 years ago it is estimated that there was an underground lake where Deepwater Lake is now. Upon its discovery the people of the region rejoiced for the news of a supply of clean water, so it was that wells and pumps were contructed thanks to the ruling authority at that time, and the people enjoyed better health for a time. News spread though, and others came in search of clean drinking waters, and to find out if the rumours were true. More and more started to come, so the powers that were decided they would levy a fee from people from surrounding districts who would desire to partake of their drinking water, and means of transporting bulk supplies of water were developed through contracting those of arcane talent from the nearby academy. More and more money was rolling into the district, and it flourished, becoming one of the wealthiest and healthiest for as far as the eye could see from the tallest local building. They had failed to notice something though.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 14, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Wow, congratulations Phoenix.
> 
> Just posting to let you and everyone know I haven't forgotten about writing up some stuff for the setting, and am currently whittling away at the story to go with a character. Being an alt has let me take the time to do it right, so hopefully it'll be a helpful and interesting addition to the campaign world when it's done. A chunk from what I've done thus far:
> 
> ...




That's cool, can't wait to read the next part.  I'm going to be calling for more PCs once Chapter One is completed too, so for those that have been reading along...pay attention


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh, on a side note...

.....she said yes....


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Oh, on a side note...
> 
> .....she said yes....



Nice one mate, wishing you and your fiance better-half all the best buddy.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the gratz peoples, oooo....I'm still a little hungover from the celebration.....

On the plus side, she's a gamer too


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2005)

Bumping, easier to get too


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 20, 2005)

It's a bit quite out there, can I get a bump from the people still playing?  I was hoping to keep the pace of the game up at around 1 post per day.  Are we all still interested?


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

Cathoi is on vacation soon/now I believe.  I'm here (Waited to make my post, and then got sidetracked later, no big deal, since time is sort of flexable here at the moment.

I think I have a good hook to find Hound, but we'll see if/when I actualy meet him.  Gonna play it straight though.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cathoi is on vacation soon/now I believe.  I'm here (Waited to make my post, and then got sidetracked later, no big deal, since time is sort of flexable here at the moment.
> 
> I think I have a good hook to find Hound, but we'll see if/when I actualy meet him.  Gonna play it straight though.




Yeah, for those reading other's posts no doubt you can see it coming together....except for RobotRobotI of course, but that will become clear soon enough....


*spooky music*

....woooOOOOooooo....


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> It's a bit quite out there, can I get a bump from the people still playing?  I was hoping to keep the pace of the game up at around 1 post per day.  Are we all still interested?



Of course mate, still keen as a schick, I'm trying to post daily but weekends may occassionally get in the way

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cathoi is on vacation soon/now I believe.  I'm here (Waited to make my post, and then got sidetracked later, no big deal, since time is sort of flexable here at the moment.
> 
> I think I have a good hook to find Hound, but we'll see if/when I actualy meet him.  Gonna play it straight though.




Yeah I got him away till the 26th.....just thought I'd check in on people, it was getting a little slow....is RobotRoboti still alive?


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

He hasn't been around since the 19th.

And I will say, that will all this mature content, the scariest thing I've seen here so far is still the Dwarven Prostitution ring someone suggested earlier


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He hasn't been around since the 19th.
> 
> And I will say, that will all this mature content, the scariest thing I've seen here so far is still the Dwarven Prostitution ring someone suggested earlier




You just wait till you see the Prostitute Pet Cemetary....


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> You just wait till you see the Prostitute Pet Cemetary....



I think Ghost just found the Ghoul crack house, thanks man


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 23, 2005)

With RobotRobotI's absense I am now looking for one new player to join us in Metropolis.  This doesn't mean that I'm kicking RobotRobotI out, he may have legitimate reasons for being away.  But now I'd like one more player to submit a character for the game.  All of the details you need are in the OOC, and the storyline will give you a good idea what to expect in the game.
As a tip:

a) You will not be taking over another person's character.
b) Your background shouldn't be constructed to easily place you into the storyline.
c) Building a buff character won't help you, trust me (8 ghouls onto one PC anyone?)
d) Your unique background will be the stepping stone for your story, make one that you like, read the other people's, you'll get the idea.

If RobotRobotI comes back, we'll fit him in.  But after Chapter One is finished I don't think his storyline will fit in that well, so hopefully we'll see him soon.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Wasn't Festy Dog lurking as an alt/add on?


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wasn't Festy Dog lurking as an alt/add on?




Yup, we'll see if he's still interested....


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> , trust me (8 ghouls onto one PC anyone?)



 Umm, rather avoid it if I could thanks mate  

This has been a lot of fun so far people and I'd encourage you to get involved. C'mon, have a crack, nice free form, daily posts, attentive DM who is weaving a wonderful story - what more do you need?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep, I'm still here, sorry I didn't respond sooner. 

Got my character just about finished, so the timing is actually pretty good. I'll have 'Ba'aktar of the Grimash' ready in a few hours I reckon.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I'll have 'Ba'aktar of the Grimash' ready in a few hours I reckon.



Woo Hoo, someone else for Phoenix to pick on


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 24, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo, someone else for Phoenix to pick on




'Pick on?'

...

'Weave an intricate tapestry of challenges.'



....pick on....


....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, it could be a tad longer than I had intended at aprox. 8500 words , but Ba'aktar is now posted.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome Festy 

Don't mind the Pet Cemitary Prostiturion ring on the way in


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 24, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Well, it could be a tad longer than I had intended at aprox. 8500 words , but Ba'aktar is now posted.




....

..Thas' big..

....


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 24, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> ..Thas' big..
> 
> ....





Just got the time to read it, now to do all of that justice......hmmmm.....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Welcome Festy
> 
> Don't mind the Pet Cemitary Prostiturion ring on the way in




LoL, it's shaping up to be my kind of game.   

Pity RobotRobotI has gone missing though, I was really enjoying reading Alexis' storyline.



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Just got the time to read it, now to do all of that justice......hmmmm.....




Ah, I take it it went down well then, good good.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 25, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> LoL, it's shaping up to be my kind of game.
> 
> Pity RobotRobotI has gone missing though, I was really enjoying reading Alexis' storyline.
> 
> ...




I do like, just one thing though cobber, when you post in the IC forum, will you Quote the last post?  Makes my life easier running different parts of the story at once.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 26, 2005)

=O

SORRY!

Back!


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> =O
> 
> SORRY!
> 
> Back!



Welcome back.  Still got time for you 

Hope everything's ok.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 26, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> =O
> 
> SORRY!
> 
> Back!





Glad to see you back, we were crying ourselves to sleep at night


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 26, 2005)

Phoenix, seems I edited my post while you were in the process of writing the response. Sorry about that, just wasn't too happy with how I did it. I don't think I've made any changes that'd affect Yu'olan's response at all but would you prefer me to change it back?


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 26, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Phoenix, seems I edited my post while you were in the process of writing the response. Sorry about that, just wasn't too happy with how I did it. I don't think I've made any changes that'd affect Yu'olan's response at all but would you prefer me to change it back?




There were no major changes really, so I'm good to stay with it....methinks that the responding posts are going to be pretty similar anyway, unless you'd like me to redo it of course...


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 26, 2005)

I returneth.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 27, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> I returneth.




Excellent, we have a full crew plus one more! We all eagerly await your return posting-age.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Excellent, we have a full crew plus one more! We all eagerly await your return posting-age.




Are you back Cathoi?

We haven't heard a lot of you or RobotRobotI lately, are you both still interested in keeping up the posts?  I know Cathoi's been away though...


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Are you back Cathoi?
> 
> We haven't heard a lot of you or RobotRobotI lately, are you both still interested in keeping up the posts?  I know Cathoi's been away though...




He hasn't been around since the 27th, might be catching up with RL.

We'll see where everyone ends up.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He hasn't been around since the 27th, might be catching up with RL.
> 
> We'll see where everyone ends up.




Yeah, I was hoping that people could keep posts up so when everyone finally meets up we could keep up the posting at a regular rate.

Like I mentioned in the game description, one post every 1-2 days would be nice chaps.


----------



## Cathoi (Jul 2, 2005)

Sorry about my one post return there guys, a few RL issues to deal with. I'm back tonight but too exhausted to post anything tonight. Starting tommorow I'll be doing one post at least every other day.

*scratch that, I've posted a little. Also congratulations on the proposal Phoenix.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 2, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Sorry about my one post return there guys, a few RL issues to deal with. I'm back tonight but too exhausted to post anything tonight. Starting tommorow I'll be doing one post at least every other day.
> 
> *scratch that, I've posted a little. Also congratulations on the proposal Phoenix.




I'm a marked man now....


----------



## Cathoi (Jul 4, 2005)

Should probably mention I won't be posting on the 4th because of the holiday


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 5, 2005)

Welcome to Page 5 of the IC forum.....longest running game I've ever been in....woot!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2005)

;-D> Nice one man, ya should give Bront a big slap on the back. His ability to react quickly has helped us get this far. Let's see if we can't get it to 10, baby steps guys ;-D>

What's the longest running IC thread on the boards - any ideas?


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil's Destiny's Tears, which started 2-3 months ago, is on it's second IC thread with one side thread, and it's 3rd OOC thread.  (IE, 1200+ IC posts).

I've got an LEW game I've been running since the end of May that's at 18 pages.

But this game is doing quite well, especialy for only 4 players. (now 5)


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 5, 2005)

Especially now for 5 different stroylines at once......ish......


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 6, 2005)

It looks like we finally have a meeting of PCs gentlemen....well, you guys know what to do...


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> It looks like we finally have a meeting of PCs gentlemen....well, you guys know what to do...



KILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


Oh, wait, that's not it?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> KILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, that's not it?




I was thinking of perhaps a nice quiet dinner, a walk on the beach, then perhaps if things go well you could both roll initiative....

But then again I'm a hopeless romantic I guess...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2005)

Me, I'm famished after not eating in over 24 hours, as me uncle Dibbler says "yumm - rat on a stick" ;-D>


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Me, I'm famished after not eating in over 24 hours, as me uncle Dibbler says "yumm - rat on a stick" ;-D>



You can't eat Twitchy


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can't eat Twitchy




You can try, I'm guessing he'd kick a little though....


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 7, 2005)

My apologies to RobotRobot, I forgot to reply to your last post.....


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 12, 2005)

At what time of the day is Bront NOT on Enworld????

On another note, it seems that Cathoi is gone for good.  I'll not be looking for new players until Chapter 2, which may or may not be a while away (should be soon???).

Anyone interested should sign up as alts now and read up on the story...


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

11:30-noon central time on thursdays.

Seriously, I work 3rd shift, and can access it from work, but I'm off 3 days a week, so I post at all sorts of odd times.

I am actualy heading to bed now though.  Night


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 11:30-noon central time on thursdays.
> 
> Seriously, I work 3rd shift, and can access it from work, but I'm off 3 days a week, so I post at all sorts of odd times.
> 
> I am actualy heading to bed now though.  Night





Crazy monkey, as long as you can still post in your sleep...with the amount of PbPs that you've signed up for you'll need to.


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, I'm no Isida...

Amazingly, it works fairly well.  Many of them are only once or twice a week posts, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 13, 2005)

Well ladies and gents, I spotted this on the boards:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=139550

And thought I'd put in Metropolis (with a lot of extra non-written stuff of course).  Does anyone have any objections to me using things in their backgrounds?


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Go nuts.  I'm already an unpaid published author of a game system, just give us some credit for helping (Either writing, editing, playtesting, or whatever).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2005)

Feel free, I'd be honoured to have anything I've written used to help.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Go nuts.  I'm already an unpaid published author of a game system, just give us some credit for helping (Either writing, editing, playtesting, or whatever).




Will do


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

In case anyone is wondering, Tales of Wyn D'mere is the game I am credited with helping write.  Two of the other authors are also on the board (Reidzilla and Ninjacat).

I helped playtest it, as well as write up a few parts to it (I think I wrote up one of the country summaries, most of the item descriptions, and most of the skill descriptions.  Probably a few other odds and ends).

We never did put out the second edition.  We had streamlined much of character creation and fixed the math, but never quite got it all togeather.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2005)

Go for it Phoenix. If you need/want any help or someone to bounce ideas off just yell.

Bront, I'll be sure to have a looksie.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll definately incorporate much of what's already happened in the game so far as well as throw some ideas your way (as long as it doesn't interfere with my plot).  By the way, love the non-linear plot so far....it's so much more fun to play like this rather than have the DM tunneling the players in the direction of the bad guys...

Don't suppose RobotRobotI has been lurking around lately?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 16, 2005)

Just a couple of things gents.  When something happens to you, remember to update it in your Rgoue's Gallery (including hp damage, etc....) makes it easier for me.  And after reading Festy's latest post (which was good    ) can I get everyone to OOC comabt instructions if it's just more than: Crap, I better belt him back.  Festy's post was great, but I wasn't sure if you wanted to Rage or Charge, etc.... (ended up it didn't matter).

I'll be trying to update the Rogue's Gallery with major opponents or NPC faced in the game anyway, Ulam's up at the moment.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Will do (I did that in my short little combat thing we did earlier).  I've also been crossing off spells as I cast them (I don't think I crossed off Light yet, I'll get that done tonight, though that's a minor issue).


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Will do (I did that in my short little combat thing we did earlier).  I've also been crossing off spells as I cast them (I don't think I crossed off Light yet, I'll get that done tonight, though that's a minor issue).




I did notice that, I just thought I'd remind every one.

Nice Bront....have a cookie.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Mmm, Cookie.

(Neener Neener Neener, the GM likes me better )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Just a couple of things gents. When something happens to you, remember to update it in your Rgoue's Gallery (including hp damage, etc....) makes it easier for me. And after reading Festy's latest post (which was good  ) can I get everyone to OOC comabt instructions if it's just more than: Crap, I better belt him back. Festy's post was great, but I wasn't sure if you wanted to Rage or Charge, etc.... (ended up it didn't matter).




Ah, no problem, I'll remember to do that in future then.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 17, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ah, no problem, I'll remember to do that in future then.




Goood poochie, you can have a cookie too


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Goood poochie, you can have a cookie too



carefull, I'm not sure if those brown chunks are chocolate.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

FYI, Pheonix, I'm waiting on you to tell me what I see when I look the direction that animated person that tried to attack me earlier came from.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, Pheonix, I'm waiting on you to tell me what I see when I look the direction that animated person that tried to attack me earlier came from.




And here I am waiting for d20Dazza's post.....


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> And here I am waiting for d20Dazza's post.....



He's often unavailable for the weekend.  Been gone a bit longer this time, but it happens.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He's often unavailable for the weekend.  Been gone a bit longer this time, but it happens.




Ahhhh! Being hungover! I understand now!

So what you think about the Piritical Game at the moment?


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ahhhh! Being hungover! I understand now!
> 
> So what you think about the Piritical Game at the moment?



Argh, shiver me timbers and prepare to be boarded.  Load yer cargo in me hold and yer women in me cabin.   

Sounds like fun.  I'm excited about it, just need to figure out some of the naval things.  This is also my first character with Leadership, so it's an interesting experience.  Almost a shame I can't attract the 10th level Cohort


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2005)

Just checking to see if d20Dazza is still up for the game, you still hanging around?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2005)

So, unless d20Dazza is still going to post, I, unfortunately, see no reason to keep this game going   

I love it, I want to keep it going.

Unless the two remaining gents are happy to keep playing as is and recruit more players in Chapter Two of course...


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

D20Daz has been kinda busy of late, but he posted in my game a day or two ago.  He also is usually unavailable on the weekend.

But I'm all for continuing, I'm enjoying Taran.

You can always offer spots to the people in the sailing game as well.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2005)

G'day d20 Dazza, good to have you back, hate to have lost ya


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

We'll have to wack him once or twice to remind him to check the OOC thread


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, ok I often don't have time to check the OOC threads - apologies blokes. For info I'm not keen on dropping any of my games and wouldn't drop out without giving a heads up.

For further info, when we rested at my crib last time I edited my PC sheet to reflect the evenings rest - hps and spells back - and haven't had any damage or used any spells since then. So, where's my cookie? ;-D>


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, ok I often don't have time to check the OOC threads - apologies blokes. For info I'm not keen on dropping any of my games and wouldn't drop out without giving a heads up.
> 
> For further info, when we rested at my crib last time I edited my PC sheet to reflect the evenings rest - hps and spells back - and haven't had any damage or used any spells since then. So, where's my cookie? ;-D>




Gooood poochie, you get a bone-shaped tripe-flavoured biscuit


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Gooood poochie, you get a bone-shaped tripe-flavoured biscuit



YUM


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Pheonix, I also asked the cultist some questions, did he answer?  (That's what i've been waiting for)


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

Mr Pheonix, any chance the cultist is going to answer?

Taran laughs at that "It looks like you best leave the sewers to those that know them then, for you truely do not know of which you speak. Why is he experimenting on children? What has he to gain from it?"

Was directed at the cultist.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Mr Pheonix, any chance the cultist is going to answer?
> 
> Taran laughs at that "It looks like you best leave the sewers to those that know them then, for you truely do not know of which you speak. Why is he experimenting on children? What has he to gain from it?"
> 
> Was directed at the cultist.





I got it dearie, jus' that my cultist is playing hard to get


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh, you never said anything other than my knowledge, so I've been waiting for him to respond in some way.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry guys, been crook with gastro and confined to bed and toilet 

Ghost is waiting for Taran to finish his questioning (and getting a little impatient, kids are a hurtin    ). Post #331 still stands for Ghost.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, been crook with gastro and confined to bed and toilet
> 
> Ghost is waiting for Taran to finish his questioning (and getting a little impatient, kids are a hurtin    ). Post #331 still stands for Ghost.




Sorry Internet down at the moment, I'm in another city so I can post today.


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

No problems. Figured something was up

I'll be gone later next week to Gencon FYI.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No problems. Figured something was up
> 
> I'll be gone later next week to Gencon FYI.



[jealousy]"NNNNNOOOOOOOOO! mutter, mutter, bastard, mutter"  [/jealousy]


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Phoenix, just a quick note. Ghost has already been to Taran's home once, don't know whether you want to make a minor edit.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hey Phoenix, just a quick note. Ghost has already been to Taran's home once, don't know whether you want to make a minor edit.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




Oh yeah...it was about 3am when I did that post *yawn*, sorry 8|]


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2005)

No worries mate, I know what those early AM posts are like


----------

